

Ruby on Rails Security Guide - luccastera
http://www.quarkruby.com/2007/9/20/ruby-on-rails-security-guide

======
gleb
Another useful thing to consider are attr_protected and attr_accessible. See
<http://manuals.rubyonrails.com/read/chapter/47>

Also, see this Rails security blog: <http://www.rorsecurity.info/>

------
rnesh
That's a great resource. I know I'll definitely be referring back to this.

------
dappelbaum
thank you!

